# Chute Adjustment on Toro Power Max HD 828



## gechma (2 mo ago)

Hi All… I am a new snowblower user and chose to purchase a Toro Power Max 828 this fall. After assembly I finally was able to use the unit today with 12-18” of snow and I think overall it performed pretty well.

The one thing I noticed is that in the lowest joystick setting the chute still seems to blow snow way too high and too far. There were times when I was blowing on the neighbor‘s driveway and was getting dirty look. Unfortunate as there is ample greenspace in between our properties and no need to blow this far.

It seemed the shortest distance I was able to get it to blow was about 15’ and I would prefer much shorter. Is there any way to adjust the chute (beyond the usual joystick movement) to blow lower for something like this?

Thanks and glad I found this group.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Aim it forward at an angle so the snow lands where you want it.

The 928 has a double articulated chute, so you can actually throw below horizontal with that. Unfortunately that machine is out of production, and I think you have to go up to the 1030 minimum to get that.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

gechma said:


> It seemed the shortest distance I was able to get it to blow was about 15’ and I would prefer much shorter. Is there any way to adjust the chute (beyond the usual joystick movement) to blow lower for something like this?


One of the best upgrade features for any blower is a double-articulated chute... Lets you put the snow right beside you if so desired.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post pics of it in the lowest position. Really don't think you can turn it down any more than it already is. ALOHA!!!!!!*


----------



## gechma (2 mo ago)

Here are a couple of pics. This is as low as I can adjust the chute.

Is a double articulated chute commercially available for this snowblower?

Thanks!


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't think the double articulated chute is available for the 828, but you could look at the needed parts on a 928 parts diagram and I'm sure it work work fine. Big $$$ though, I bet.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

gechma said:


> Here are a couple of pics. This is as low as I can adjust the chute.
> 
> Is a double articulated chute commercially available for this snowblower?
> 
> ...


Try loosening this clamp and sliding the cable down.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

gechma said:


> Is a double articulated chute commercially available for this snowblower?





JJG723 said:


> Try loosening this clamp and sliding the cable down.


Looks like that would help! If not enough, here are the 928 chute parts...





Parts – Power Max Heavy Duty 928 OAE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Of it was mine, and making an adjustment in the cable does not work, I would do one of two things if I needed to dump snow at a closer proximity to my machine ....

possibly trim the top portion of the chute, allowing a lower pivot ... Or

easier yet, fashion a small angle cap for the deflector out of sheet metal, paint it and just rivet it or use small bolts to put it on.

Most of my machines will dump at close range if need be, or I usually throw it more forward it needed, even then reblowing if required when no where to discharge.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Try loosening this clamp and sliding the cable down.
> View attachment 202583


Thanks for the reminder; I've been meaning to do that for a year now... I was able to lower the cable on mine about 1", made a noticeable difference in down deflection.


----------



## gechma (2 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> Try loosening this clamp and sliding the cable down.


Thanks very much. I did this today and the cable dropped about 3/4”.
We’ll give it a try the next time it snows.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

gechma said:


> Thanks very much. I did this today and the cable dropped about 3/4”.
> We’ll give it a try the next time it snows.


You should be able to see if the deflector is pointed down more.


----------

